# Polar Express Dining Car Kitchen Remodel



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Back by popular demand… LOL

So to sum this project up, I was highly disappointed in Lionel for not including a kitchen in this dining car, especially when you consider the street price. It was just a barren empty hole with a pickup wire just laying there. Soooooo, I decided to remodel it. The idea was to keep it simple. (That got out of hand, but more on that later.) I just wanted a little flash so I decided a stainless steel diner/kitchen look was best. Walls, flooring, counters, stove, griddle, sink… ya know, just the basic stuff. 

So I have some images that you guys might like of the process. It's almost complete... ready for the fridge, swinging door and flooring this weekend.

Um, I can't figure out the image upload thing here yet… standby.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Ah, here we go. Here is what I started with. Sad.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Lets take care of that wire first. Metal and electricity do not mix. LOL


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

It pays to do a little research. This is the only drawing I could find, but it was very useful.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Then, after taking care of a drunk passenger, I worked on the main backsplash and flooring. I found that the flooring sat too high, so I took a dremel to the s crew bosses.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

After that, it was on to the counters. I found that the aluminum I chose was just too big for the space. In the end, I went with a thinner stock.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Then I roughed in what I wanted to do with the stove and griddle etc. I even popped in a little chef I got at York! Looks like he's going to get shorter. Moooohaha


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

And here is where I am today. The sink, ovens, cooktops, griddle, and cutting blocks are installed. I also added a few trays of gingerbread men and christmas cookies.
And although I have not taken a pic of it, the hot chocolate mating is now the proper gold.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Gunrunnerjohn has an easy tutorial to help you with the photos. Just having the el cheapo PE cars, I was interested to see the inside of yours. It is a definite upgrade, however I agree, it doesn't hold a candle to my N&W Pocahontas car interiors. Looks like you are well on your way to a good project.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

so freaking cool!


----------



## Marklx200 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice touch with the Christmas cookies. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2015)

Wonderful project from someone who is really into the PE experience.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Well done! I love this project...and anything Polar Express.
The cookies are a nice touch and give a great feel to the scene.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2015)

That is quite the transformation, Volphin! Like you, I'm really surprised that more detail did not exist from the beginning. Very nicely done. Please keep us updated as you proceed with additional modifications.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, I expanded your pictures in-line for ease of viewing.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks to GRJ for showing the photos in the thread; and, thanks to Volphin for the shots and descriptions.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks great, I expanded your pictures in-line for ease of viewing.


Thanks John! I was trying to get the post done during my lunch and couldn't figure out how…
I am grateful for the help my friend!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh man! This is seriously cool stuff. Brilliant. I love that kitchen. Fantastic!!!


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Knocking me out with this stuff. AMAZING! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

I worked a little more on the kitchen today. Attached are some more images of the flooring install. The flooring is thin sheet styrene. After the bosses are ground flush, I did a test with with a long solid piece of styrene. The problem was, I lost a great deal of depth, so I went with a main floor with a raised landing. This mirrors how the floor is molded and looks great. Here are some shots of fitting the floor.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Here is the final result before ceramic tile is laid. OOPS! I may have given away a little secret. 

Also, here's a few shots of the now gold hot chocolate machine.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Then it was time to begin fitment of the new fridge and freezer. These will take a little more filing and trimming, but here is the test fitment.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That will be one deluxe diner when you're done!  I see you have mastered inserting the pictures as well.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you all for the compliments! I don't scratch build things normally, but in this case I saw no other option. Lee, you are a master builder, and I have been a fan of your work for a long time! I am but a grasshopper compared to you. 

As I near the end of this exciting build, I've noticed that I have a great deal of leftover aluminum stock. This got me thinking… would it make sense for me to offer this as a kit?


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Any thoughts on the large Hot Chocolate cups and saucers for the children?
I was thinking you could search for dollhouse tea cups. They would be big enough to serve as the oversized Hot Chocolate cups. Should be able to find measurements from the sellers. Just a thought...would help make the scene.

You've done a wonderful job on this and yes, I think a kit would sell. Test it out on eBay. You could just sell them as you make them from time to time.

Years ago I found these place settings for 1/48 scale dining cars, but the cups and saucers are much to small to be the oversized PE ones...


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

MOVL said:


> Any thoughts on the large Hot Chocolate cups and saucers for the children?
> I was thinking you could search for dollhouse tea cups. They would be big enough to serve as the oversized Hot Chocolate cups. Should be able to find measurements from the sellers. Just a thought...would help make the scene.
> 
> You've done a wonderful job on this and yes, I think a kit would sell. Test it out on eBay. You could just sell them as you make them from time to time.
> ...


Well funny you should mention that! I have some I'm going to be evaluating. They are not cheap. I counted twelve cups and saucers. I'll post them when they arrive.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Really good job. :thumbsup: This is a very interesting project. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Well the little hot chocolate cups I ordered were perfectly to scale. That's a BAD thing. The cups needed to be oversize. Oh well, looks like another fabrication job!


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

That's just bad *ss :thumbsup: I want to go cook in your kitchen... stainless appliances... sweet


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice, you almost expect to see them flipping down the isle.lol ,great job.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks guys! I hope to have the project finished this weekend.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

I admire this level of detail work. Nicely done.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Well I've been fabricating tiny hot chocolate cups as close to scale as I think I could get. Here is the prototype placed on the table without the saucer. I need to invest in a good pair of tweezers. These fat fingers are way too big!

The hardest part was the handle. It is a tiny piece of metal cut from a craft jewelry loop. Getting it glued in place is a chore and a half! I was very pleased that the hole was visible… until I reinforced it with some CA. LOL 

Be honest guys. Does this look like oversized cups or not?


----------



## Big Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

"_Be honest guys. Does this look like oversized cups or not?_"

No, it looks like someone wet their pants.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

I would have to say a bit oversized yes, but a scale sized cup... I couldn't even pick it up with my big fat fingers.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't think the shape is right yet. More needs to come off the top. Also, I may need a smaller piece for the handle. 

LOL Jim! I would have to pick THAT kid huh?


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Truthfully, it looks like an over sized soup bowl.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

I think I have solved the problem. The cups were too high. The width is good as compared to the movie. The handles need to be 25% smaller as well.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Hopefully it's an easy fix.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah, just sandpaper. hahaha. I sure hope I remember how to assemble this car!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Big Jim said:


> "_Be honest guys. Does this look like oversized cups or not?_"
> 
> No, it looks like someone wet their pants.


I was thinking the same thing! :laugh:


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Very, very nice how the kitchen look.
Use Aluminum profile was a clever idea.

thank you for sharing.

Andre.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2015)

Fun project to follow, Volphin. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Volphin said:


> Yeah, just sandpaper. hahaha. I sure hope I remember how to assemble this car!


That's good. It wasn't far off, just looked more like a bowl than a cup. Glad it's easy, but given your attention to detail I think you would have pursued it even if it would have been time consuming.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Does anyone on board require refreshment? I thought so.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Well done! The hot chocolate cups look the right size. You did good!


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Volphin,
It looks great!!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl: excellent!


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks guys! Making the cups was VERY time consuming, but worth it.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

This is some serious modeling. Really looks great! Congrats on great results!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The details are astounding, great job!  I can believe the cups took some time!


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Seven more passengers need to be served. Perhaps tomorrow. My eyes are tired! I hope the CA holds! Those cups are hand painted!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those are like fine china, hand made and painted!


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Finished up the Hot Chocolate cups today. Those kids were thirsty! 
Now moving on to install the tile floor...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2016)

Wonderful project, I really enjoyed following it. The workmanship is superb.


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, you missed your calling. That looks increadable. You might consider doing this as a side business. Great job!


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Construction crews have outfitted the new kitchen with a classic black and white tile floor. Very period correct, or a Steak & Shake. I can't decide. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2016)

Good choice, I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

Volphin, I have really enjoyed following this project. Your modeling skills are top notch!

Go Vols!!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

This is inspiring me to go back and detail the rest of my MTH congressional cars. I did some interior painting to the diner awhile back and still love how much it dressed the car up when looking through the windows. I have a few more steps to go if I'm going to be anywhere near the amount of detail you put into yours  Very nice work.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

OK Guys, almost finished. And… I have a question. These figures I picked up at York are really heavy. What should I glue them down with? Elmers? CA? Hot glue?

I've added all the detail I'm going to do, except maybe add in a swinging door. (But I doubt it).


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't know what is best, but I do know you did a super job on that car!! The detail is great!
Run, run as fast as you can; 
You can't catch me, I'm the gingerbread man!


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

This is just phenomenal. Are you going to run without a roof so people can see all this?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a super job, but now you have to try to figure out how to top it!


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks guys! I know most of the detail will go unseen. But one day in the future, one of my grandsons or granddaughters will be watching the PE on her journey. The engine will pause to take on water and their little bright (and sharper) eyes just might catch a glimpse of the dining car and the kitchen. A magical view awaits those young eyes, and my hope is it rings true with the spirit of Christmas for them so they remember and BELIEVE.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2016)

Looks great... any plans for what's next?


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Fantastic job on the car. :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:
Out of the three choices, I would use Hot Glue. Elmer's is good for porous surfaces like paper and wood. I wouldn't use it on plastic or metal. CA is good but does break with a shear force. An accident with the train would provide such a shear. If the CA lets go it leaves glue on both the floor and figure that is not easy to take off. Hot glue is a little flexible so a shear impact would not be as big a deal and if it does break off, it is easy to peel the old glue off and re-glue the figure. That's my two cents.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2016)

The chefs really do it, nice touch.


----------



## DaninFLA (Jan 5, 2016)

wow, excellent!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*What's cook'n!!*

Volphin, OUTSTANDING work and just remember the line from the movie "Waiting"..NEVER [email protected]&*k with the people who touch your food!!" Isavwed your photos and if its okay post on FaceBook because that is very impressive work...and that's coming from a Chef!! :thumbsup:


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

> These figures I picked up at York are really heavy. What should I glue them down with? Elmers? CA? Hot glue?


I would go with hot glue. I assume you have it since it's listed.

That should hold those in place with no issues.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd also say hot glue. They'll hold pretty substantial stuff easily. As stated, it's easy to fix stuff that doesn't work out, not like CA.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Well I got the figures glued in, and then I saw the blank brown wall on the other side. This will never do! So, in the spirit of good marketing, and following in traditional passenger rail promotion, I found some PE artwork. Then I added the logo where I wanted them. Then I added some black frames so they could be displayed on the ugly brown wall. LOL

Boom. Promo murals. I have copies of the logo if anyone needs it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

Great idea, Volphin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

A definite improvement!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

I like the murals. What does it look like through the windows?


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow Wow Wow. I just got caught up on your project. The hot chocolate in the cups are amazing. Like Pat, I really like the mural idea through the windows. That is something else!

Congratulations on a great project!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a cool way to fill up that blank wall, very nice!


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks guys! Pat, I think they are low enough to see the logo and some artwork. I eyeballed them and printed out three sizes. These line up with the window the best. Good thing too, because Super 77 photo mount is serious stuff.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Finished the swinging door last night. I scuffed it up a bit to show use and to contrast with the stainless wall. Coach assembly crews are busy today installing the body of the coach.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Volphin said:


> I scuffed it up a bit to show use and to contrast with the stainless wall.


Amazing! Your level of detail amazes me. Great job.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's really looking great, I love the "proper" figures you found for the kitchen staff.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

So the dining car is running around the layout tonight (to my great satisfaction) and the wife says, "OMG that kitchen is SO CUTE! Are you ready to start our real kitchen?"



I'll be at the pool hall for the rest of the night if you guys need me. HAHAHA!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this project with us. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Volphin said:


> "OMG that kitchen is SO CUTE! Are you ready to start our real kitchen?"


Serves you right for showing her what you're capable of.


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Serves you right for showing her what you're capable of.


Good point GRJ - I tell all young men who are about to marry that above all else they must not admit/confess ANY ability to do creative or home DIY projects. I did and I have suffered for it ever since. The pool hall has suffered too for my non-attendance there. :smokin:

P.S. Great thread - need more like this and I propose to start one when my latest passenger car project is more advanced. Fixing the oven comes first.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the compliments! It was a lot of fun! I certainly learned quite a bit as this was my first ever coach. Harbor, my wife knows I fix everything… but she knows when not to push it. Post up that project when you can, it helps keep things moving.

I think I'd like to detail an engine cab next, or maybe make some buildings. Hmmmm.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Thanks for sharing this project with us. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank YOU Brian. If it wasn't for you, I would have never found such a welcoming forum.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah, Very good work Volphin.
Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------

